# Buy your hunting land now! No excuses...



## Whitetail1 (Oct 17, 2008)

I am in my early 50's now and have the great privilege of being able to hunt out my back door on my own piece of property. A small tract compared to most but none the less my own. 
I have hunted for over 40 years on literally thousands of acres owned by friends and family. I still have permission for all of this today however there were and continually are many changes in ownership, hunting rules per tract and numerous "special permissions" on them all.
I spent the first 20+ years of my hunting career thinking I was going to be set for life and need not buy my own piece. This may have been true but with all of the leasing and urban sprawl I couldn't take the risk. In 2000 I bit the bullet and purchased my own little piece of heaven. 27 acres in Calhoun County. Where "I" have total control of EVERYTHING!
There is NOTHING like getting up in the morning, putting on your gear and simply sliding out the back door to your stand. For decades I drove up to an hour both ways to hunt other peoples property. I still do on occasion but I no longer have to. 
My point is...DO NOT WAIT TO BUY HUNTING GROUND! BUY TODAY! It doesn't matter how much land you have permission to hunt or how close you are to the landowners. It will change trust me. Look how many threads are of poor souls that have lost permission for one reason or another. A younger generation is coming up and they want to hunt too. Blood is thicker than water. Those of you who have permission to hunt large tracks like me know exactly what I'm saying. You hear...Sorry, My nephew Johnny and his friends are hunting that side of the road (marsh and woods) this year. You'll have to hunt out back (open fields and fence rows). 
Bite the bullet especially if your young. Get a 30 year loan if you have to thru places like Greenstone Farm Credit Services. It's what they do. Keep your payments low. Like less then $200 a month. That's cheaper than many lease's and you OWN IT!
Don't get complacent. You will thank yourself for it someday.


----------



## roo (Mar 30, 2011)

I'm 26 and very close to being as ready as I'll ever be to buy. Looking for somewhere in northern Calhoun county. Looking for all the reasons you listed. Been looking for a while and just not seeing the right piece. Would love to find one with a house already on it but prices are pretty crazy right now. I think we will likely end up buying land and putting a pole barn apartment up while we build a house.


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

I doubt that I would still be hunting if I didn't own my own land and can hunt off my deck if I wanted, but I don't do.


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

roo said:


> I'm 26 and very close to being as ready as I'll ever be to buy. Looking for somewhere in northern Calhoun county. .


Whitetail1 and I both know northern Calhoun County well. I can't speak for him but if you find a property you're interested in and are looking for feedback on the area I'd be happy to give you my perspective if it's an area I'm familiar with.


----------



## Albaman (Mar 14, 2014)

I bought this house and the hunting land that came with it when house prices slumped, I got this place where I am now for a really good price. I kept my old house down in Sagnasty until the market picked up and then sold it. 

I came out tops on both occasions but you're right, there is nothing like owning your own property. Walking out with or just training for the dogs and not having to worry about other people being around to distract. I love it.


----------



## roo (Mar 30, 2011)

November Sunrise said:


> Whitetail1 and I both know northern Calhoun County well. I can't speak for him but if you find a property you're interested in and are looking for feedback on the area I'd be happy to give you my perspective if it's an area I'm familiar with.


I may just take you up on that. I'm from Hillsdale originally but moved to Marshall/BC area for work a couple years ago. My wife works in potterville so we want to move a little closer for her.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

If it’s what you live by all means do it. As a young man I couldn’t afford to buy my dream property so I joined a hunt club to get my fix. 
Life is too short to not have a place of your own.


----------



## skipper34 (Oct 13, 2005)

With all of the horror stories about trespassers and bad neighbors I am happy to have my condo and hunt public land in NELP.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

I agree with skipper. The older I get I start to appreciate the challenges of state land hunting. I used to dream of owning my own parcel. Now I look at the guys that shoot big bucks on state land yearly and I am intrigued at that challenge. I don't think I could ever bring myself to be a shack hunter. Hunted a shack once and it just wasn't for me. I like to feel the wind on my face,breathe the fresh air and hear the woods around me. I plan on having a nice place probably on a lake with a view...then hunting stateland.


----------



## mbirdsley (Jan 12, 2012)

skipper34 said:


> With all of the horror stories about trespassers and bad neighbors I am happy to have my condo and hunt public land in NELP.



Hunting state land above us-10 is different than below it though. More than enough room for every body in the north country. I’m not saying below it is crowded every day but, it is different.

I don’t know what the plan holds for us yet. If she decides to stay at the main branch at auto owners I’ll buy land down here. If she transfers to TC I would be content with hunting the state land for a while untill we get re established.


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

And it's ten times more true if the land you are buying is right out your back door. when I had the chance to buy the 18 acres behind my house I did not hesitate. From my back door to sitting in the blind in 5 minutes.


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

skipper34 said:


> With all of the horror stories about trespassers and bad neighbors I am happy to have my condo and hunt public land in NELP.


Without a doubt there are horror stories out there, I have a few myself, but without a doubt there are countless people enjoying the freedom, security, and peace of mind associated with owning their own piece of America. I count myself as one of them.

Those of us getting long in the tooth fondly recall the days when we could roam freely in the neighboring woods and fields. If the landowners saw you they waved, asked if you had gotten anything, told you where they had seen some birds, bunnies or squirrels, and wished you luck. Where does that happen these days? With land being subdivided and then being subdivided again and again those days are mostly in the rear view mirror. 




mbirdsley said:


> Hunting state land above us-10 is different than below it though. More than enough room for every body in the north country. I’m not saying below it is crowded every day but, it is different.
> 
> I don’t know what the plan holds for us yet. If she decides to stay at the main branch at auto owners I’ll buy land down here. If she transfers to TC I would be content with hunting the state land for a while untill we get re established.


I would argue that having enough room in the north country is a matter of perception and a matter of shrinking reality. The crowd is slowly, almost imperceptibly, moving north. Talk to the old timers about how it was back in the day for confirmation.

Tens of thousands, make that hundreds of thousands, of acres of public and CFA land within minutes of my front door but I still bought a rather large parcel of land over 30 years ago anyway. Then another parcel just over 20 years ago and yet another about 15 years back. Even with having to clear trails and roads of fallen trees a couple times a year, continually cutting back the tag alder anywhere there is moisture near a road, applying gravel every few years to low spots, continually battling beavers, booting out the occasional apparently illiterate trespasser, etc. I am still glad I made the purchases even though I had to scrimp and negotiate some creative financing on the first parcel.

There is an old saying that states you cannot be too thin or too rich. May I also add that you cannot have a parcel of land that is too big. Especially if you enjoy the solitude of nature. FM


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

roo said:


> I may just take you up on that. I'm from Hillsdale originally but moved to Marshall/BC area for work a couple years ago. My wife works in potterville so we want to move a little closer for her.


Be forewarned that Eaton and Barry Counties are Communists as far as ordinances, zoning, etc.
Calhoun and Jackson are much better.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

Jimbos said:


> I doubt that I would still be hunting if I didn't own my own land and can hunt off my deck if I wanted, but I don't do.


Jimbo's, I read this last night and have been thinking about what you say here.

If all that was left of this world were rats in bomb craters? I'd hunt them.


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

Nostromo said:


> Jimbo's, I read this last night and have been thinking about what you say here.
> 
> If all that was left of this world were rats in bomb craters? I'd hunt them.


LOL probably, I'm more of a fisherman than a hunter, I do it and I would miss doing it but I don't live and breath it like a lot here. If I was dodging hunters and bullets on state land and sitting out in the snow and cold to do it, I would have a hard time going. 
Having land and a set up enclosed stand makes it very nice.


----------



## Hunting18 (Jul 16, 2014)

I can't wait to purchase a property of my own, I am ready to buy but prices are so sky high right now its crazy!


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

Ah, you are so right. I recently just missed out on a house, 2 pole barn and 20 acres. And just a few miles from the family ground I currently hunt. I hesitated because it was at the top of my budget and it sold. 

Kicking myself over that one.


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

Hunting18 said:


> I can't wait to purchase a property of my own, I am ready to buy but prices are so sky high right now its crazy!


That is exactly what I thought when I bought all my properties, but looking at the values today they were pretty good deals! FM


----------



## backstrap bill (Oct 10, 2004)

I still dream of owning my own land and will someday. Hopefully in a couple of years, have to take care of some other finances first. But listening to other private landowners and some things they have to deal with like trespassing and having bad neighbors are all also things that you have to take into consideration when you purchase. When I do go to make that jump,I will be very selective and not rush into anything.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## gatorman841 (Mar 4, 2010)

roo said:


> I'm 26 and very close to being as ready as I'll ever be to buy. Looking for somewhere in northern Calhoun county. Looking for all the reasons you listed. Been looking for a while and just not seeing the right piece. Would love to find one with a house already on it but prices are pretty crazy right now. I think we will likely end up buying land and putting a pole barn apartment up while we build a house.


That’s been my home hunting grounds for 20 plus years, started off leasing from a good friend until a piece a couple miles down the road popped up for sale. Best investment you can buy, if you have any ?s let me know. A nice piece is up sale right now a couple miles outside of Albion , looks real nice and butts up to a church property surrounded by ag.
My advice would be from my experience if I had to do it again I would not buy on a rvr at least not the kzoo in this area, all my trash and problems come from canoers/paddlers on this rvr. It’s given me most of my gray hair. Get to know your neighbors before you purchase anything go introduce yourself, tell them your a hunter and find out if they are also. Get a feel of the whole area before hand, you don’t wanna buy a piece that’s been getting trespassed on for years or neighbors think they have free range on yours.


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

I surely have more hunting seasons under my belt than most. Please allow me to ruminate a bit before getting to my point. 

Circa 1960 my Dad picked up a 40 a half mile or so from where we lived. A couple years later he sold most of the stumpage for what he paid for the property, much to the relief of my mother because she was not in favor of the original purchase, she thought it too expensive. A couple years after that Dad sold the property for what he originally paid for it, effectively doubling his money. He (and especially mom) was quite happy because "everyone" said land prices were not ever going to go up. 

Jump foreword thirty years. The purchaser (a heavy smoker) suffers an untimely demise and his brother gives me first dibs on purchasing the property. He had an offer on the table that I thought was an awful lot of money but I wanted a guaranteed place to hunt for myself and my two young kids should they take up the sport. If there was ever disagreement at the family camp located a short distance away we could build our own camp and hunt familiar turf. 

With a bit of sweet talking the wife is convinced and I purchase the parcel for almost 21X what my father sold it for. Now, for sure, land prices are not going to increase. They just can't, they are way too high already. The bubble will surely burst but that is not my concern. I want a guaranteed place to hunt, my own land. Now, about 20 years later, property around me is selling for about 4X what I paid. Not the meteoric rise during the first 30 years but still pretty darn substantial. 

There is never a guarantee that wild land prices will increase substantial, or at all for that matter, but then there are no guarantees with anything in life except death and taxes. BUT, who among us dyed-in-the-wool hunters would buy a hunting paradise with the intention of flipping it PDQ? FM


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

I’m not sure what my place in the U P is worth five years after I bought it but the real,estate person that handled my purchase approached me and said if I was interested in selling to let her know because she could sell it no problem at a nice profit. I have no intention of selling at this time I always look at real estate like this. If I really want it, I’m willing to pay a little more than it might be worth because I plan on keeping it and the personal satisfaction doesn’t have a value in my opinion. Find something you like and enjoy it. Like FM says nothing is guaranteed


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Trophy Specialist said:


> We'll see. Actually, real estate prices still have not recovered in Michigan to where they were in 2008 before the crash and that certainly includes hunting land prices in the vast majority of the state.


Houses on a few acres in SE mi have recovered. Supply is short and driving prices up. Just before 2008 they were over inflated anyway.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Prices fall on quality hunting parcels , less incentive to sell can be expected.
I can recall a time when 500 an acre would have sufficed. Should have bought at 1000!
What people ask is not a sign of what they get ....but prices over time have not dropped much over time where I looked hard a while back.
Many parcels were poor for hunting ,with crazy asking prices.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

I figure buying your own hunting land is not the same as buying land to make a profit but profit you will. If your looking for peace of mind and a place to enjoy your interests buy as much as you can afford and as soon as you can afford it. If later in life you wish to sell it maybe the market will be up or maybe it will be down but during all the years in between you will have had the enjoyment of ownership and all the rewards that come with it. You can't live life worrying about all the "what if's", better to enjoy what is in front of you now.


----------



## Whitetail1 (Oct 17, 2008)

Buying your own hunting land should not be viewed as a financial investment but rather an investment of piece of mind. I paid far less then 3K per acre in Calhoun County. I figure I'll end up with around 30 years of actual hunting use from it as I get older. Even if my beneficiaries get 2X for what I paid for it, investing in the stock market would have been a better financial investment decision.


----------



## hunterrep (Aug 10, 2005)

One thing to consider before buying is taxes which can become very high in Michigan (especially when taxes uncap and it is deemed to not qualify for Ag or homestead exemption). 
IMO, since taxes are forever, a property should have a way of generating enough income to cover the taxes. Could be farming, leasing the tillable, CRP, WRP, sell hunts, whatever it takes to at least cover your taxes. 
Otherwise, if you pay $3,000 per year for 20 years, that $60,000 cost to own it throws the profitability aspect out the window in many cases. 
That said, I bought my first property in 2002 after years of letting good deals slip by. Scariest thing I have ever done. But I flipped it 5 years later and made enough profit to outright buy my 45 acres that I still own. 
There is NOTHING like owning, hunting, and working on your own property. The memories we have made, and continue to make are truly priceless. 
As my kids always say, YOLO.


----------



## Whitetail1 (Oct 17, 2008)

hunterrep said:


> One thing to consider before buying is taxes which can become very high in Michigan (especially when taxes uncap and it is deemed to not qualify for Ag or homestead exemption).
> IMO, since taxes are forever, a property should have a way of generating enough income to cover the taxes. Could be farming, leasing the tillable, CRP, WRP, sell hunts, whatever it takes to at least cover your taxes.
> Otherwise, if you pay $3,000 per year for 20 years, that $60,000 cost to own it throws the profitability aspect out the window in many cases.
> That said, I bought my first property in 2002 after years of letting good deals slip by. Scariest thing I have ever done. But I flipped it 5 years later and made enough profit to outright buy my 45 acres that I still own.
> ...


You are correct ...The previous owners of my place payed less than $350 annually and it was zoned agriculture . Taxes immediately jumped to just under 1K for me and I was forced to accept a residential zoning tax base. Vacant land at that. This is Sheridan twp. They informed me that I COULD NOT be zoned agricultural unless I farmed 100% of the land. I told them I had 2 ponds. They replied "you better start raising fish." Not a pleasant surprise. But, It's mine and a worthwhile investment.


----------



## hunterrep (Aug 10, 2005)

Whitetail1 said:


> You are correct ...The previous owners of my place payed less than $350 annually and it was zoned agriculture . Taxes immediately jumped to just under 1K for me and I was forced to accept a residential zoning tax base. Vacant land at that. This is Sheridan twp. They informed me that I COULD NOT be zoned agricultural unless I farmed 100% of the land. I told them I had 2 ponds. They replied "you better start raising fish." Not a pleasant surprise. But, It's mine and a worthwhile investment.


HERE IS WHY I WARN PEOPLE ABOUT THE TAXES!!!!!!
The 45 acres I bought in 2007, the previous owner was paying $850/year. After I bought, taxes were uncapped (which I expected) but also rezoned (which the tax assessor neglected to inform me about). It went to a whopping $3250/year. This is for 45 acres of which 15 is tillable in Branch County. Took it to the highest state tax tribunal which was a huge waste of time.
Not sure where the 100% you were told came from but it is actually 51% that needs to be tillable and either being farmed or in CRP or similar program. Otherwise, they rezone it rural residential and you pay dearly. Its a law that has been on the books but hasn't been enforced but is now being enforced by tax assessors.
I have since had it enrolled into a QFP (no easy task) and it is now around $1500 which is mostly covered in my CRP payments.


----------



## gtokid1 (Oct 21, 2008)

Buying land was always told to get a lot while your young cause there not making anymore.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

Trophy Specialist said:


> In my opinion, buying most hunting properties now is likely going to be a poor long term investment I think we are seeing hunting land prices peaking out now. There are hundreds of thousands of baby boomers that own hunting property and they are driving the market to where it is today. A lot of those boomers are retired and most have pensions, which the vast majority in the younger generations will not have. They also had mostly better paying jobs too, which the younger generations largely, also do not have since wages have actually dropped in recent years. Younger people, from my age on down, just will not be able to afford hunting land like the baby boomers did and most of them will either not be able to retire, or they will retire with far less resources than baby boomers experienced on average. On top of this, the younger generations just don't hunt as much. There are far fewer hunters today compared to past decades when boomers dominated the ranks. As the boomers age more and drop out of hunting, those properties they own will go up for sale and with fewer buyers that have way less resources, prices will likely drop drastically. The market for hunting land will change and that change is just around the corner. If you are buying land now, then doing so for an investment is the wrong reason. I bought my current U.P. hunting property for $300-400 per acre back in the 90s. I honestly feel that I will be lucky to sell it for more than that in 20 years. I don't care about loosing money on my land though because in my opinion it is worth it for the ownership experience.


Trump is making America great again.....millenials will be flush with cash to buy our land.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

$3250/yr in property tax? I'm friggin jealous!!!! I pay $4300 for 0.2 acres!


----------



## TriggerDiscipline (Sep 25, 2017)

hunterrep said:


> One thing to consider before buying is taxes which can become very high in Michigan (especially when taxes uncap and it is deemed to not qualify for Ag or homestead exemption).
> IMO, since taxes are forever, a property should have a way of generating enough income to cover the taxes. Could be farming, leasing the tillable, CRP, WRP, sell hunts, whatever it takes to at least cover your taxes.
> Otherwise, if you pay $3,000 per year for 20 years, that $60,000 cost to own it throws the profitability aspect out the window in many cases.
> That said, I bought my first property in 2002 after years of letting good deals slip by. Scariest thing I have ever done. But I flipped it 5 years later and made enough profit to outright buy my 45 acres that I still own.
> ...


The Qualified Forest program is a good way to lower that burden without opening the property up to the public.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

DirtySteve said:


> Trump is making America great again.....millenials will be flush with cash to buy our land.


Not all millenials are broke. Some could even buy your land with cash. Or bit coin lol


----------



## Hunting18 (Jul 16, 2014)

sureshot006 said:


> Not all millenials are broke. Some could even buy your land with cash. Or bit coin lol


There are still great jobs out there for millennials if they go into the trades. I graduated 5 years ago, have 0 student loan debt, and am making more already than a lot of millennials will with a 4 year degree.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Hunting18 said:


> There are still great jobs out there for millennials if they go into the trades. I graduated 5 years ago, have 0 student loan debt, and am making more already than a lot of millennials will with a 4 year degree.


A lot of them figured they could really do whatever makes them happy and make money at the same time.

I can tell you I started with a 4 yr degree making the same as a person with a "Dr" title and 8 year degree. And they had to miss out on 4 years of income and raises. I would bet that person is now WAAAAAAY behind in salary... not to mention I had only 12k in loans and the other person had closer to 100k!

All depends on the degree.

Trades can be great! I am a firm believer in pushing skilled trades. Their numbers are dwindling and nobody wants to work with their hands anymore. Long term if there are fewer and fewer skilled laborers, their value should increase and attract more talent.


----------



## Hunting18 (Jul 16, 2014)

sureshot006 said:


> A lot of them figured they could really do whatever makes them happy and make money at the same time.
> 
> I can tell you I started with a 4 yr degree making the same as a person with a "Dr" title and 8 year degree. And they had to miss out on 4 years of income and raises. I would bet that person is now WAAAAAAY behind in salary... not to mention I had only 12k in loans and the other person had closer to 100k!
> 
> ...



I agree, I am not saying anything bad about college! I am currently working on a degree to further my self in the trades /management. Just the fact that a lot of people my age claim no one is hiring. Sure they are, you just have to work for your money. Certain trades are already hurting for people, like you said I made more money the year after I graduated than people with Doctorates and 8yr degrees. 

I couldn't have said it better, All depends on what degree they choose!


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Hunting18 said:


> I agree, I am not saying anything bad about college! I am currently working on a degree to further my self in the trades /management. Just the fact that a lot of people my age claim no one is hiring. Sure they are, you just have to work for your money. Certain trades are already hurting for people, like you said I made more money the year after I graduated than people with Doctorates and 8yr degrees.
> 
> I couldn't have said it better, All depends on what degree they choose!


I know you're not bashing college/degrees. But yeah its all about job availability and pay when you're done. Some people will make excuses but what it comes down to is choices and willingness to work.

There will always be a few types of jobs... manufacturing/energy and healthcare are the big ones, IMO.


----------



## bwlacy (Jul 10, 2012)

Hunting18 said:


> There are still great jobs out there for millennials if they go into the trades. I graduated 5 years ago, have 0 student loan debt, and am making more already than a lot of millennials will with a 4 year degree.


I couldn't agree more. I wish I could find a few of them to hire. Everyone I know in the trades is hiring. That is all trades, manufacturing, construction, etc...


----------



## Hunting18 (Jul 16, 2014)

sureshot006 said:


> I know you're not bashing college/degrees. But yeah its all about job availability and pay when you're done. Some people will make excuses but what it comes down to is choices and willingness to work.
> 
> There will always be a few types of jobs... manufacturing/energy and healthcare are the big ones, IMO.


Correct, I work for an electric utility. So a trade that will never die!


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

sureshot006 said:


> Not all millenials are broke. Some could even buy your land with cash. Or bit coin lol


Come on broke? Hardly, look at all the money they have saved by living in their parents basement. Everyone should have enough cash saved to buy at least 40 acres by now. The oldest millennials will be 40 in a couple of years. The gen x generation is should be driving the market now since they are in their peak earning years. The reason there has been no run up in prices in most of the state is there are so few of them, that’s why that generation is called the baby bust generation.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Luv2hunteup said:


> Come on broke? Hardly, look at all the money they have saved by living in their parents basement. Everyone should have enough cash saved to buy at least 40 acres by now. The oldest millennials will be 40 in a couple of years. The gen x generation is should be driving the market now since they are in their peak earning years. The reason there has been no run up in prices in most of the state is there are so few of them, that’s why that generation is called the baby bust generation.


Not all are broke, I promise. By birth year, I am considered a millenial I suppose. 'twas the last time the tigers won the series lol. But... I could buy a lot more than a 40, cash, and not touch emergency savings or retirement. Haven't lived with my parents since the day I left for college. Not all have the same experience you describe. In fact most of my close, younger relatives are doing just fine. Seems the stereotypical millenial is more like 20-27 yrs old right now.

You're right about population numbers for sure. That's the thing the boomers have in some ways burdened the younger generations with.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

sureshot006 said:


> Not all are broke, I promise. By birth year, I am considered a millenial I suppose. 'twas the last time the tigers won the series lol. But... I could buy a lot more than a 40, cash, and not touch emergency savings or retirement. Haven't lived with my parents since the day I left for college. Not all have the same experience you describe. In fact most of my close, younger relatives are doing just fine. Seems the stereotypical millenial is more like 20-27 yrs old right now.
> 
> You're right about population numbers for sure. That's the thing the boomers have in some ways burdened the younger generations with.


Now you are going to make me have to look up the lower age of the millennial generation, I thought they are all past the college age by now.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Found it, interesting read.
https://www.careerplanner.com/Career-Articles/Generations.cfm


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Luv2hunteup said:


> Now you are going to make me have to look up the lower age of the millennial generation, I thought they are all past the college age by now.


Yea I wasn't sure, either. Looks like 1995 ish? So around early 20's. I'm somewhere between gen X and millenial I guess. No standard definition. Never heard of xennials or gen Y but just reading it I suppose I fit more with Xennials.


----------



## Hunting18 (Jul 16, 2014)

I just barley hit millenials on the lower end. I am almost a Gen Z. (I am probably the one that got this thread so far off topic, sorry about that...)


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

Hunting18 said:


> Correct, I work for an electric utility. So a trade that will never die!


I am so old I believe I recall someone saying that about working in a buggy whip factory. FM


----------



## Hunting18 (Jul 16, 2014)

Forest Meister said:


> I am so old I believe I recall someone saying that about working in a buggy whip factory. FM



:lol: Ok let me rephrase, hopefully a trade that won't die until after I retire...


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

sureshot006 said:


> $3250/yr in property tax? I'm friggin jealous!!!! I pay $4300 for 0.2 acres!


It’s all relative. I’m at 3x what you pay and know of people paying 3x what I pay.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

TSS Caddis said:


> It’s all relative. I’m at 3x what you pay and know of people paying 3x what I pay.


Its only relative to your property's taxable value and millage. Just saying if someone thinks $3k/yr is a lot for acreage, think again. Sounds really cheap!


----------



## hunterrep (Aug 10, 2005)

sureshot006 said:


> Its only relative to your property's taxable value and millage. Just saying if someone thinks $3k/yr is a lot for acreage, think again. Sounds really cheap!


$3k for 43 acres is cheap? Your concept of money is significantly different than mine.
IMO that is a flat out rip off by our state. Property taxes in Michigan will become a large bubble eventually. 
For example, my wife and I were thinking about building a new house on our property but because our current property taxes would uncap, and our new taxes would be based on current values of the house we built, there is no way it made financial sense to do it unless we built a shack with very little value. 
Another example is our current taxes on our house would go up from $3500/year to nearly $6000/year for the lucky buyer. You don't think that is a deterrent from somebody buying a house. That's $500 a month FOREVER and it will never get any cheaper. Did I mention property taxes are forever? Basically rent payment to Michigan FOREVER!!
Im not so sure buying a house in Michigan is the American dream any more. 
Property taxes will eventually kill Michigan real estate if left unchecked and as it stands, it us unchecked.


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

No excuses, how about reasons. To me buying "hunting land" was like buying a toy, (4 wheeler, boat , motorcycle). Once I had the necessities bought and paid for, necessities like a home, family car, money put away for kids college, money for rainy days (although we did splurge on family vacations). Then and only then did I think about purchasing toys, and there is a difference between buying and financing something.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

hunterrep said:


> $3k for 43 acres is cheap? Your concept of money is significantly different than mine.
> IMO that is a flat out rip off by our state. Property taxes in Michigan will become a large bubble eventually.
> For example, my wife and I were thinking about building a new house on our property but because our current property taxes would uncap, and our new taxes would be based on current values of the house we built, there is no way it made financial sense to do it unless we built a shack with very little value.
> Another example is our current taxes on our house would go up from $3500/year to nearly $6000/year for the lucky buyer. You don't think that is a deterrent from somebody buying a house. That's $500 a month FOREVER and it will never get any cheaper. Did I mention property taxes are forever? Basically rent payment to Michigan FOREVER!!
> ...


Sounds cheap to me because of my tiny lot and about average house paying significantly more claiming 100% homestead.
I'm in Wayne county so I get raked over the coals a little more as far as millage. It's something like 43. Where I grew up in Bay City, it was something like 27 mils. Big difference! We have control over millage to an extent... Though I'd hate to take away from things like fire/police.


----------

